
How I Invented the Vector Space Model - misterman0
https://didyougogo.com/blog/how_i_invented_the_vector_space_model.html
======
espeed
See the Semantic Hashing paper by G. Hinton...

Semantic Hashing
[http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~rsalakhu/papers/sdarticle.pdf](http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~rsalakhu/papers/sdarticle.pdf)

[https://scholar.google.com/scholar?q=related:_jJNEcvrLfQJ:sc...](https://scholar.google.com/scholar?q=related:_jJNEcvrLfQJ:scholar.google.com/&scioq=&hl=en&as_sdt=0,44)

